# What is this Litespeed?



## wadel (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is it's description:
_this unique Litespeed titanium bicycle is in great shape, it is similar to the current Lynskey sportive disc.
the frame is 64cm center to top of seat tube , and 60 cm top tube length , this frame may have been a custom.
it is set up with cantilever brakes, but the frame is made to also accept a disc brake , this gives it great versatility.
it has a Mavic cosmos wheelset , shimano XTR rear derailluer , shimano 105 crankset and front derailleur , Sram halfpipe shifters , avid shorty brakes ._
I'm interested but would want drop-bars. Could it be converted to brifters using the same brakes? Main purpose would be commuting and light-touring (using a Tuscany for that role now). 
.
View attachment 276754
View attachment 276755
View attachment 276756
View attachment 276757
View attachment 276758
View attachment 276759


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Its probably a Blueridge. It was their touring bike back in the day. Named after the mountains in Tn, Ga, and Nc.

I don't think those are disc mounts either. They are for racks and fenders I think.


----------



## wadel (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep, I think you are right. Any opinion on these? What's it take to put drop bars back on here? I'm assuming brifters are compatible with the brakes since it appears the blue ridges came with them.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

wadel said:


> Yep, I think you are right. Any opinion on these? What's it take to put drop bars back on here? I'm assuming brifters are compatible with the brakes since it appears the blue ridges came with them.


You just need new bars and shifters. Should work just fine.


----------



## wadel (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies brian. I went and took a look at it yesterday and I think they are disc mounts. Not that it matters much...don't think I would be mounting one up anytime soon. I'm pretty sure it is a 2002 Blue Ridge which did come with disc mounts. That comes strictly from internet research and looking at the decals you can buy for litespeed. I'm taking it for a test spin tomorrow.


----------



## wadel (Dec 29, 2011)

And from Litespeed:
Our records show that frame to be a 63cm 2002 Appalachian (same frame as the
Blue Ridge).


----------

